# Lets see your "Command centers" fellow geeks!



## The Coastal Craftsman

After the res thread im curious to what setups you guys have as your "Command centers" (Wife calls mine that because she thinks im like that fat geek dude from Die hard with his under ground command center ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtzOhJ3mR8U

*Desktop (Liquid cooled custom built) gaming/work rig*

Intel Quad core Q9400 2.66ghz running overclocked @ 3.2ghz
Mother board - PQ5 turbo
4gb Corsair gaming memory
1000w PSU
2TB (raid 0 striped array) harddrives
1TB (Secondary drive)
Nvidia GTX275 garphics card
Windows 7 pro
Razer Mamba mouse
Razer Megasoma mat
Razer Carcharias gaming headset
LG DVD Burner
Altec lansing 2.1 speakers

To follow- Dual monitors, Blu-ray burner, Nas



*Laptop Alienware sentia M3450*

Intel core 2 Duo T7200 2.00ghz
1GB DDR2 Memory
80GB 5400rpm SATA Hard Drive
8x DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Burner
14.1" WXGA (1280x800) Wide Screen LCD
Intel GMA 950 Integrated Graphics
Windows Vista


----------



## Aladdin Builders

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc319/ALADDIN_BUILDERS/DSC02056.jpg


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Sweet setup Aladdin :thumbsup: I would love to have a quad monitor setup but im locked down to just one at the moment. Perhaps when i get my new house and my new command center lol


----------



## StreamlineGT

laptop and printer, high tech, I know.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

StreamlineGT said:


> laptop and printer, high tech, I know.


 
Hey it's still a command center. I'm a geek and i don't know anyone with a permanent laptop and printer setup in their vehicle :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting

Man ol man, sweet set ups to all...
.
This threads going to piss my wife off.


----------



## MOTB

*portable command center ... my dreams are coming true*



StreamlineGT said:


> laptop and printer, high tech, I know.


 The picture speaks a THOUSAND words about how far advanced as a business person you are. I have been building MyOnlineToolbox.com based on this future premise and will be showing this over and over again to demonstrate how the next generation of contractors will be operating. And you are already in front, good for you:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

MOTB said:


> The picture speaks a THOUSAND words about how far advanced as a business person you are. I have been building MyOnlineToolbox.com based on this future premise and will be showing this over and over again to demonstrate how the next generation of contractors will be operating. And you are already in front, good for you:thumbup:


 
:thumbsup: There are a few of use who need PC's like streamline GT but im really hobby only. But one day we should all have setups in our work vehicles


----------



## angus242

My is touchy....


----------



## Mitch M

BCConstruction said:


> Hey it's still a command center. I'm a geek and i don't know anyone with a permanent laptop and printer setup in their vehicle :thumbsup:


I have my laptop set up like that. I very rarely need a printer but I have one that I can keep behind the seat and will pull out when needed. 

I am on the road all day and I am 1 1/2 hrs from my office. I have a Blackberry now but I have not found anything that will beat my laptop in my truck.:clap:


----------



## user48901

The new F-150 has a center counsel that works as a computer. The package comes with a blu tooth keyboard and an optional printer. The computer even lets you access your office desktop. Looks like they took your idea Streamline....(youtube.com/watch?v=zTl7lDULuVk)

I've got a hunch Ford is going to have a very successful upswing in the next couple years and not just because of this new F-150


----------



## robin303

:thumbsup: Very impressive pics you guys.  I know those pics are fake because my command center has at least 1 or 2 beer cans. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TulsaRemodeler

Last room to be finished in fixer house. Check
100lb+ male pit licking his a**. Check
Beer cans. Check
Cigerettes and overflowing ashtray. Check
Music stuff. Check


----------



## robin303

TulsaRemodeler said:


> Last room to be finished in fixer house. Check
> 100lb+ male pit licking his a**. Check
> Beer cans. Check
> Cigerettes and overflowing ashtray. Check
> Music stuff. Check


:thumbsup: There we go. More like my place. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TulsaRemodeler said:


> Last room to be finished in fixer house. Check
> 100lb+ male pit licking his a**. Check
> Beer cans. Check
> Cigerettes and overflowing ashtray. Check
> Music stuff. Check


----------



## Chasing Dreams

"Command Center" as it sits on a Sunday morning.


----------



## TulsaRemodeler

Chasing Dreams said:


> "Command Center" as it sits on a Sunday morning.


The tape measures lined up, thats over the top.


----------



## Chasing Dreams

lol.... i wear them home and they stay. I won't discuss the fact that it's only a few hours later and there is a fourth one in line:laughing:. After I get about 6 of them stacked up I throw em all back in the truck.


----------



## TulsaRemodeler

Chasing Dreams said:


> After I get about 6 of them stacked up I throw em all back in the truck.


Lier, you've never thrown anything in the back of your truck in your entire life :laughing:. You probably wash and wax the inside of you truckbed. :jester:


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Ok,... I'll put this dog to rest tonight...lol:laughing:
Going outside to take pics of the truck and the inside..... be prepared, your gonna get sick


----------



## Builders Inc.

It's alive again. Muhahaha. Just thought I'd show ya. 

Evening bidding goes well with a longneck beer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay hole

Builders Inc. said:


> It's alive again. Muhahaha. Just thought I'd show ya.
> 
> Evening bidding goes well with a longneck beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love IPA!!!


----------



## heavy_d

Jay hole said:


> I love IPA!!!


Ooh me too. Going to Brewfest Saturday in Toronto.


----------



## GT_Crafts

402joel said:


> My mobile command center, Iphone 6+ and Ipad Air 2


FUArock


----------



## TylerThePainter

StreamlineGT said:


> laptop and printer, high tech, I know.


NICE! :thumbup:

That's the kind of set up I want...


----------



## TylerThePainter

Chasing Dreams said:


>


What kind of business do you do?


----------



## 402joel

GT_Crafts said:


> FUArock


:thumbs:

Times 87


----------



## Roofworks

I have to tidy mine up first, tax season for us,:sweatdrop: I have stuff everywhere!


----------



## brickhook

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Have you done anything about the office you wanted to build?


Wow.. Ive just stumbled back across this thread, Sorry for not replying.

I went out to the shop with the excavator one evening last summer. And after careful planning, much time and thought, as i started to dig the footing for my office, I got back off the machine and walked around the back of the shop and decided....hell, I need more room!

The next day i was pouring the footings for my shop addition...not my office :whistling


----------



## brickhook

I actually did need some more room in my shop. And hopefully I can add my office in the near future :thumbsup:


----------



## wazez

brickhook said:


> I actually did need some more room in my shop. And hopefully I can add my office in the near future :thumbsup:


Built like a true mason would....none of that pole barn [email protected]:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

.....


----------



## Charles Hunt

my rig...lol


----------



## Jaws

So new home command center is set up. I am missing my granite table it will go under the window in front of my gun safe to hold my printer, I left it in my shop I will get it tomorrow or Friday.

I still have the office in town but this will be where I do most of my work. The only thing that I am short that I will have to figure out is a plan table, or I will have to do my plan take off somewhere else. I will probably build one in the shop and move the refrigerator behind the desk. I'm on a no beer drinking kick right now so I don't have much use for the fridge for a few weeks or months. LOL


I put a lock on the door going into my house on the interior, and the coded lock is separate from the codes on my other doors, so if I need to send a sub or hand over here I can and they won't have access to the house. Although that is not a concern of mine, just might as well while programming locks. My top guys have the codes anyway. 

The duck prints adjacent to the electric panel were sent to me by an old grizzly bear from California. LOL. I have an antelope being mounted right now that I shot on DoneRightWyoming's ranch in Wyoming last year that I'm going to put over the window. First animal I have ever mounted, not usually my bag.

Need to get some of the kids wall art up!

Humidor is getting slim but if one of yall wants a stooge stop by!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Looks real sweet, John :thumbsup: I'm envious


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks real sweet, John :thumbsup: I'm envious


Thanks, I am so glad my wife made me add this on to the house. I am an early riser and I am able to get a lot done before I wake my kids up without having to do it at the dinner table and be really quiet.:laughing:

Her mom gave me one of those signs on the wall and my wife got the other one for me over the window and the desk lamp, she's always trying to dress me up.:laughing:

I am anxious to see what chair she gets for in front of my desk... She was not fond of me bringing two of her dining chairs in here when I met with my to lead guys yesterday:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Office is always stocked.


----------



## Jaws

TNTSERVICES said:


> Office is always stocked.
> 
> View attachment 418346


 

I never thought I would get past the Backwoods stage until my dad bought that humidor for me as a Christmas present 6 years ago.:laughing:

Is that some Romeos down low?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> Humidor is getting slim but if one of yall wants a stooge stop by!





TNTSERVICES said:


> Office is always stocked.
> 
> View attachment 418346


You guys smoke in the office? I'd be looking for a new wife if I tried it.


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You guys smoke in the office? I'd be looking for a new wife if I tried it.


LMAO, f*** no. What do you think that little porches for? My wife would have my ass if I live a stogie in the house

I do chew on the Stubbs though and she tolerates the smell, this is my space not hers. LOL

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

